# Антология литературы для баяна 2-3



## figaro12

ищу сборники Антология литературы для баяна 2-3 часть, у кого есть вышлите на почту [email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## dar321

Первую часть отправил, 2 части у меня нет.


----------



## voldemar-60

У меня есть все части 1-8, но не отсканированы, если время терпит, то 2-3 части сделаю дня через три, быстрее не могу. Если никто не пришлет, напишите сообщение, вышлю сразу как сделаю.


----------



## milongo

Отправил figaro12. Кому надо, спрашивайте у figaro12


----------



## Krakatao

i мне пожалуйста тоже скиньте.
[email protected]

ОГРОМНОЕ спасибо.


----------



## Ackulinka

и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## Mr.Big

Если можно на 
[email protected]


----------



## Ljowa2

и мне пожалуйста: [email protected]


----------



## AKKO MEN

Здесь можно скачать 1,4.5,6,7 части! http://ale07.narod.ru/


----------



## Mr.Big

Хотелось бы 2,3 часть, 
[email protected]


----------



## dar321

Написал figaro 12, но ответа не получил, поэтому если возможно, пришлите на адрес: [email protected] Заранее спасибо!


----------



## voldemar-60

Вроде всем отправил 2 и 3 части, кто просил, если кого пропустил, пишите в сообщение.


----------



## kulvic

и мне пожалуйста: [email protected] . .. 2 и 3 части
Спасибо!


----------



## gerborisov

вышлите и мне на:
[email protected]
писал figaro ответа не дождался
Заранее благодарю.


----------



## voldemar-60

kulvic писал:


> [email protected]


gerborisov писал:


> [email protected]




Отправил.


----------



## Bondarenko

Можно и на [email protected] пожалуйста!


----------



## gerborisov

Большое спасибо ! Ноты получил.


----------



## yanchuk-99

отправте и мне пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## shnikolaj

Отправьте, пожалуйста, на [email protected]


----------



## ARikS

Можно и сюда пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## figaro12

ищу сборники Антология литературы для баяна 2-3 часть, у кого есть вышлите на почту [email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## kulvic

Большое спасибо !


----------



## voldemar-60

Коллеги, отправил всем. кто просил, если кого пропустил. теперь только после праздников.


----------



## Ljowa2

Можно и сюда пожалуйста:

[email protected]


----------



## ilich

И мне если можно [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

Коллеги, кому обещал выслать Антологию для баяна какие-то из частей с 1 по 8, выслал, если кого-то пропустил, пишите в сообщениях или на почту и пожалуйста, пишите точнее адрес, по некоторым адресам письма не дошли. 
А у меня просьба, если есть 9 и 10 части поделитесь, пожалуйста. Мой адрес:
[email protected]


----------



## Jura1

Если можно - еще сюда пожалуйста. [email protected]


----------



## coolilnaz

Можно и мне пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## Третьяков Артём

Отправьте, пожалуйста, на s[email protected]


----------



## blackimp

Отправил на [email protected]


----------



## Orphei

Будьте добры, отправьте пожалуйста на

[email protected]

Огромное спасибо!


----------



## mooksiy

отправьте, пожалуйста 2 и 3 части [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

mooksiy писал:


> отправьте, пожалуйста 2 и 3 части



Отправил.


----------



## fulop

отправте и мне пожалуйста! [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

fulop писал:


> отправте и мне пожалуйста!



Смотрим почту.


----------



## fulop

Антология 2 и 3 получены!

Спасибо большое!

Если есть больше: [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

fulop писал:


> Если есть больше



Выслал все,что есть, смотрите в почте.


----------



## Виктор Д.

Если мы Вас ещё не очень замучили, отправьте, пожалуйста, на VikV[email protected] 2 и 3 части.


----------



## voldemar-60

Виктор Д. писал:


> отправьте, пожалуйста, на [email protected] 2 и 3 части.



Отправил.


----------



## ars1986

Отправьте, пожалуйста, если есть (какие есть) 2, 3, 8, 9, 10 части.
[email protected]
Спасибо.


----------



## voldemar-60

ars1986 писал:


> Отправьте, пожалуйста, если есть



Есть, отправил.


----------



## figaro12

ищу сборники Антология литературы для баяна 2-3 часть, у кого есть вышлите на почту [email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## atsognavi

Отправьте, пожалуйста если можно еще на этот адресс, [email protected] Заранее благодарен Вам.


----------



## tiam

Пожайлуста перешлите на адрес [email protected]


----------



## ars1986

Спасибо большое. Ноты получил. 
Отправил на [email protected], [email protected]


----------



## shnikolaj

jОтправте, пожалуйста, части 8, 9, 10 Анталогии на адрес [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

shnikolaj писал:


> Отправте, пожалуйста, части 8, 9, 10 Анталогии



Отправил.


----------



## Krakatao

мне пожалуйста тоже отправьте часть 8,9,10 на [email protected]
заранее спасибо!


----------



## ars1986

*Krakatao*
Отправил Вам.


----------



## mooksiy

Будьте любезны 8, 9, 10 часть [email protected]


----------



## ars1986

И Вам отправил.


----------



## masloff

можно пожалуйста на этот адрес тоже:[email protected]


----------



## realboyan

можна сюда тоже 8,9,10 ч.

[email protected]


----------



## Мади Ботагузов

Здравствуйте! Можно и мне пожалуйста 8, 9, 10 ч. [email protected] Заранее благодарен


----------



## voldemar-60

Мади Ботагузов писал:


> [email protected]


realboyan писал:


> [email protected]


masloff писал:


> [email protected]



Всем отправил.


----------



## Valerii

Здравствуйте, можно 8,9,10 на адрес: [email protected]
С Уважением, Валерий!


----------



## voldemar-60

Valerii писал:


> [email protected]



Отправил.


----------



## masloff

огромнейшее спасибо!

если можно 2 и 3 часть.
заранее спасибо))


----------



## voldemar-60

masloff писал:


> если можно 2 и 3 часть.



Можно.Пожалуйста.


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov

Будьте любезны 8, 9, 10 части на 
[email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## voldemar-60

Nikolai Ryskov писал:


> [email protected]


Пожалуйста.


----------



## boga07

Поделитесь, пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## figaro12

ищу сборники Антология литературы для баяна 2-3 часть, у кого есть вышлите на почту [email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## ilya3569

Отправте мне пожайлуста части которые есть [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

ilya3569 писал:


> [email protected]



Выслал.


----------



## kirlev

и мне пожалуйста, если не затруднит. части,которые у вас есть. на [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

kirlev писал:


> [email protected]



Смотрите почту.


----------



## boga07

Можно мне, пожалуйста, 2-3 ч. на [email protected]


----------



## Nikolai Ryskov

Отправте мне пожайлуста 2-3 части.
E-mail:[email protected]


----------



## pabiru73

Отправьте и мне, пожалуйста 2-3 части на [email protected]


----------



## pabiru73

Большое спасибо!


----------



## sib-duo

Отправьте пожалуйста 2 и 3 части на [email protected]
заранее благодарен! =)


----------



## voldemar-60

sib-duo писал:


> пожалуйста 2 и 3 части на [email protected]



Пожалуйста. Смотрите почту.


----------



## sib-duo

Благодарю!


----------



## serg3110

пожалуйста, отправьте 2-3 части на [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

serg3110 писал:


> отправьте 2-3 части на [email protected]



Уже в ящике.


----------



## Татьяна Ч.

А можно и мне попросить все части, что есть антологии?
Заранее - спасибо!
[email protected]


----------



## IgorO2002

пожалуйста, отправьте 2-3 части на [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

*olga222*,
*IgorO2002*,
Сделано.


----------



## TEMUR

Можно и сюда пожалуйста
[email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

TEMUR писал:


> Можно и сюда пожалуйста


Можно, уже в почте.


----------



## demondendevil

12345


----------



## uriylirsot

Не откажите в просъбе 2,3,8.9,10. Заранее спасибо. [email protected]


----------



## figaro12

ищу сборники Антология литературы для баяна 2-3 часть, у кого есть вышлите на почту [email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## voldemar-60

uriylirsot писал:


> uriylirsot


uriylirsot писал:


> demondendevil


Не отказал, смотрите в почте.


----------



## МордаХа

Пришлите, пожалуйста 10 часть на [email protected]
Заранее благодарю


----------



## voldemar-60

МордаХа написал(а):


> Выслал.


----------



## ipreanicov

Отправьте пожалуйста все части кроме 5-ой на [email protected]
Спасибо!


----------



## markoni

Отправьте, пожалуйста 2, 3, 8, 9, 10 части.
[email protected]
Спасибо.


----------



## voldemar-60

ipreanicov писал:


> ipreanicov


markoni писал:


> markoni


Сделано.


----------



## denlun

Отправьте, и мне пожалуйста 2, 3, 8, 9, 10 части.
[email protected]
Спасибо.С уважением


----------



## sanat

Отправьте пожалуйста мне 9 и 10 части. Заранее благодарен. [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

*denlun*,
*sanat*,
Сделано.


----------



## sanat

благодарю, спасибо. Желаю всех благ.


----------



## Maestro V.D.

Буду благодарен за 2, 3 и 8 части.
[email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

slavutich777- Пожалуйста.


----------



## maria67

А можно,пожалуйста,и сюда [email protected]
Заранее благодарю)


----------



## voldemar-60

maria67 писал:


> А можно,пожалуйста,и сюда [email protected]


Можно.


----------



## olgatevad

Дорогие друзья, мне очень нужны антологии: 2,3,8,9,10 части.
У кого имеются прошу скинуть на [email protected]
Заранее БЛАГОДАРНА!


----------



## voldemar-60

olgatevad писал:


> прошу скинуть


Скинул.


----------



## юра12345

И мне можно пожалуйта, если не затруднит на [email protected]
Заранее Спасибо!


----------



## voldemar-60

юра12345 писал:


> И мне можно пожалуйта, если не затруднит


Не затруднит.


----------



## vaisman2

И мне, пожалуйста [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

vaisman2 писал:


> И мне, пожалуйста


Выслал.


----------



## figaro12

ищу сборники Антология литературы для баяна 2-3 часть, у кого есть вышлите на почту [email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## olgatevad

*voldemar-60*,
К сожалению мне не пришли нотки(((
Возможно адрес не верный...
[email protected]
[email protected]
СПАСИБО ЕЩЕ РАЗ...)


----------



## voldemar-60

olgatevad писал:


> [email protected]


Выслал на этот адрес.

Если кому еще нужно выслать, прошу писать в сообщениях.


----------



## dar321

Пришлите, пожалуйста , все выпуски антологии. [email protected]


----------



## voldemar-60

dar321 писал:


> Пришлите, пожалуйста , все выпуски антологии



voldemar-60 писал:


> кому еще нужно выслать, прошу писать в сообщениях.


----------



## olgatevad

*voldemar-60*,
Нотки получила! Огромнейшее спасибо!)


----------



## Dimi

Пришлите, пожалуйста , все выпуски антологии,если это возможно.Заранее благодарен.
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## ilich

И сюда пожалуйста! [email protected]

Огромное спасибо!


----------



## voldemar-60

Dimi писал:


> [email protected]


ilich писал:


> [email protected]


Отправил.


----------



## Sti1

*voldemar-60*,
А можно пожалуйста и мне на [email protected] Буду Вам очень благодарен! Заранее спасибо!


----------



## mlaeshshaa

а можно и мне. а если есть все части то буду очень признательна. [email protected]


----------



## gerborisov

Все антологии
https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B29R_xxdQ3NpfkFZTFJ6UzZWell6SDZ0cXlIaldNRnpYVUJ
LemdvZG5ITFJlRlUwZjUtdjA&amp;authuser=0


----------



## Sabertooth95

Отправьте пожалуйста на [email protected]


----------



## vitalyanatolievich

Пришлите, пожалуйста, все части антологии. Заранее спасибо!
[email protected]


----------



## vev

*vitalyanatolievich*, 

Ну ловите здесь *Вся Антология*


----------



## grigoriys

*vev*, ссылка с очепяткой!!
а предыдущая ведет в пустую папку!


----------



## vev

*grigoriys*, все работает. Какая такая печатка?


----------



## grigoriys

вот теперь работает! респект!


----------



## hohner- 1997

ищу сборники Антология литературы для баяна 10 часть, у кого есть вышлите на почту [email protected] заранее спасибо!


----------



## gerborisov

hohner- 1997 писал:


> ищу сборники Антология литературы для баяна 10 часть, у кого есть вышлите на почту [email protected] заранее спасибо!


сообщение 111. качайте.


----------

